# Anyone convert floaters to field decoys?



## Cardinal (Nov 2, 2005)

I have a bunch of extra floaters that I have accumulated over the years. Anyone ever experiment with cutting off the keels and converting to field decoys?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Killed alot of ducks in the fields over keeled mallards tipped on their sides..... It just dont seem to matter, think I have killed more dryland mallards over full bodied goose decoys and a couple mojos than the fancy mallard shells I have now


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

i personally have not done it but know others who have done what you describe. it works fine. the things you give up are height (as other duck shells/fullbodies are on stakes) and compact portability (they dont stack nice like shells do). 

on the plus side, they cost you nothing!


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

You could sell and buy new...

Im looking for a great deal on used dekes.:corkysm55

JIM


----------



## jcran750 (Nov 13, 2004)

My buddy and I have been talking about this for a while. He wants to cut the keels off, I think that I can make a wooden stand of sorts for them to sit up in. I will be following this thread with interest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a bunch of redhead goose decoys with removable keels. used them a few times in the field and have had great success. if you wanted you could use 1/4" dowel and elevate them a bit to make them even deadlier.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

StackemHigh said:


> I have a bunch of redhead goose decoys with removable keels. used them a few times in the field and have had great success. if you wanted you could use 1/4" dowel and elevate them a bit to make them even deadlier.


Just bought those yesterday how do you like them?


----------



## Hunt M Up (Jan 1, 2007)

The best and only use I have found for my Rotozip is to cut the bottoms off of old floaters and used them as field shells. Makes them light as all get out. :coolgleam


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have taken water keel deeks and drilled a hole in the bottom, used old arrow shafts as stakes. Works..


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

basskiller46 said:


> Just bought those yesterday how do you like them?


 
They worked pretty well, the heads on mine are not flocked so I bought a bunch of the new ghg floaters. I still keep the redhead ones around for fillers though. Through 4-5 seasons of abuse they have held up pretty good imo.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Not sure about geese, but Tanglefree has feet available to convert duck decoys to field decoys. Jays carries the feet as well, but I don't see an option for geese.

https://www.tanglefree.com/store/product.php?productid=18468&cat=305&page=1


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Why couldnt you cut the keel off, cut a hole in the bottom with a hole saw and install this GHG motion stake system? Never done it, but why wouldnt it work?
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&parentId=cat20829&id=0041361


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

a use for Hot Buy Mallards! Thanks guys.


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

1/4"hole and a 1/4" wooden dowel is a cheap fix for floaters->field


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

exactly as stackemhigh said. just cut the keels off find the center pivot point. just put them on your finger and see where they balance. drill a hole and get 1/8 steel rod. this way if the ground is a little hard it will still stick. we've broke wood stakes before so we switched to 1/8 steel rod


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn, gone a day and its 3 pages back.:lol: Did you settle on a method to convert your excess floaters or you scrap the whole idea?


----------

